# Paint for a rusty trailer?



## glockman55 (Mar 9, 2006)

I want to paint my utility trailer, and would like to know what paint is good for painting over some rust? Any Ideas?:idea: 
I didn't know where to post this.

Glock


----------



## Fishcapades (Mar 18, 2003)

Use POR-15 the stuff is awsome and it also stops the rust from spreading.


----------



## glockman55 (Mar 9, 2006)

Fishcapades said:


> Use POR-15 the stuff is awsome and it also stops the rust from spreading.


Sounds good...Where can I get some?


----------



## Fishcapades (Mar 18, 2003)

http://www.por15.com


----------

